# Smoked Cheese Tasting Party



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Finally took my smoked cheese out of the fridge after it's rest since 4-17-2010.
Here's the link to that "Cheese Smoke":
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/my-first-cheese-cold-smoked-qview.92619/

Then I decided to have a few people over, to help taste each kind, as I cut open the packages.
The scores will be listed after each cheese description, on a scale of 1 to 10, and in the following order:

1st score will be what I give it (61 year old male).
2nd score will be from an 86 year old male.
3rd score will be from a 67 year old male.
4th score will be from a 38 year old male.
5th score will be from a 34 year old female.
6th score will be the overall average.


Mozzarella sticks soaked in Pickled Red Beet Juice---3--5--4--4--3--3.8

Colby Jack---5--7--7--6--7--6.4

Colby Jack (soaked in Pickle Juice)---3--5--7--5--4--4.8

Colby Jack (soaked in Hot Pepper Juice)---3--4--4--4--5--4

Pepper Jack---7--7--8--7--8--7.4

Mozzarella Sticks---10--8--8--9--9--8.8

Mozzarella (Polly-O)---9--9--8--10--8--8.8

Horseradish Cheddar---7--9--7--5--7--7


Looks like I'll be smoking more Mozzarella !
	

	
	
		
		



		
			













Thanks,
Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (May 2, 2010)

I wish you had room for an old fat kid 51 yrs old for a judging spot. But it looks great and I still haven't smoked any cheeses yet. But soon I have to.


----------



## jamminjimi (May 2, 2010)

Smoked cheese probably my favorite smoke yet. It so nice to have around for a snack or a slammich crackers. Just plan useful and easy.


----------



## rbranstner (May 2, 2010)

Yep nothing better than a bunch of good smoked cheese and a bunch of wine.


----------



## tjohnson (May 2, 2010)

John,

And what was used to wash your pallet between the different cheese?

Check your mail my friend!


Todd


----------



## beer-b-q (May 2, 2010)

Looks Great John, I never thought of smoking Mozzarella sticks.  Great Idea...


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

LOL---To be honest, we didn't drink anything in between cheeses. I didn't want anything to kill the tastes of the cheeses, and the 67 year old had to take the 86 year old to his Doc at the VA (for a scheduled Appointment), when they left here. They had to hurry. We had a bottle of wine after the quick testing.


BC


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Thank You Paul for the points, and thank you all for the nice comments.

Bearcarver


----------



## sumosmoke (May 2, 2010)

John - really nice looking cheese smokes ya got! Thanks for sharing the poll from your friends. Kind of nice to know what to start out with


----------



## chisoxjim (May 2, 2010)

really nice layout of cheese there.  I tip my hat to you.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 2, 2010)

Thank You Sumo. I try to report things that might save others some time. I sure saved a lot by reading others' posts.

Thanks Jim--I appreciate it


I learned that Mozzarella was the best cheese I smoked.
I also learned that even soaking Colby Jack overnight won't make it absorb either pickle juice, or hot pepper juice.
I also learned that smoking cheese is real easy with the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER.


Bearcarver


----------



## scarbelly (May 2, 2010)

Looks like I'll be smoking more Mozzarella !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Since you are using the A-MAZE-N-SMOKER you really need to try fresh mozzarella - let it sit out or a couple of hours to get a skin on it then smoke it - the best part is you get to eat it as soon as it is chilled. 

Great post with the ratings and thanks for sharing this with us


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

awsome display!!!!  i love smoked mozz


----------



## meateater (May 2, 2010)

Awesome smoked cheese post! I need to try some Mozz. Somehow that one eluded my smoker.


----------

